# New to Fly-fishing



## Bravo607 (Apr 21, 2016)

looking for my first fly rod and reel. Don't want to break the bank but would like quality equipment. Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Bravo607 said:


> looking for my first fly rod and reel. Don't want to break the bank but would like quality equipment. Thank you for your suggestions.


You looking to go inshore for reds, trout, etc?

Or freshwater, bass, carp, things like that?

Cabelas has some pretty good gear for easy on the wallet prices.

8wt might be the standard Texas inshore rod to handle the wind and bigger flies. But you could do lighter 7 wt or even a 5 or 6.

There are people at Cabelas, Bayou City Angler, FTU, Bass Pro, Orvis, that could help you make your selection. Some even have casting classes. You really don't have to spend a fortune. I believe youj could find a decent salt water Cabelas set up line, reel, rod, for under 200.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

I would recommend you look at TFO rods as a good place to start. If you want to fish saltwater an 8wt or 9wt rod is the most versatile. TFO's mangrove rod is good for sight casing reds - easy to pick up and lay down a 30' to 40' cast without a bunch of false casts. Their BVK is faster and easier for making longer casts. 

Reels can get expensive quick. Look at TFOs reels along with some of the lower priced Nautilus. 

One mans opinion. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Bravo607 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys. I would like to start with freshwater and then move to salt.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

jerkyourcroaker said:


> I would recommend you look at TFO rods as a good place to start. If you want to fish saltwater an 8wt or 9wt rod is the most versatile. TFO's mangrove rod is good for sight casing reds - easy to pick up and lay down a 30' to 40' cast without a bunch of false casts. Their BVK is faster and easier for making longer casts.
> 
> Reels can get expensive quick. Look at TFOs reels along with some of the lower priced Nautilus.
> 
> One mans opinion. Your mileage may vary.


No doubt good advice, but the cheapest Nautilus is 325, mangrove 250 Or so, line backing leaders flies another 100 plus. I don't know your budget, but I wouldn't call any Nautilus reel a budget reel. Truth be told, you won't get many reds on the reel. The reel becomes a line storage device. You start going after big bonefish, permit, tarpon, and big strong fast fish you will want the good stuff like hatch, Tibor, nautilus, Abel. But no way do you need any of those to chase the garden variety reds here in Texas.

I'm always for getting quality. And if you get quality and take care of it, you can probably sell, it for a good price. But for everyone that picks up a fly rod to try and loves it, 10 folks use it a few times and move on to something else. Seriously, everyone's budget is different. What is considered budget by one person is extravagant to another. I guarantee you can have a blast catching reds with a set up that costs well under 200. I know because I have done it. If the sport takes, you can upgrade from there. If it doesn't no big loss.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Bravo607 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I would like to start with freshwater and then move to salt.


Freshwater, you might check out Cabelas CGR. They had them for 65 bucks recently, I have 3. Love them, the 7-8 wt is a great redfish, trout, founder rod and probably work well for bass and carp. Go lighter, and you have some great bluegill white bass rods. I think, they are easy to cast. Slower action fiberglass rods tend to,be more forgiving than the faster graphite rods.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

I'd look at one of the Cabelas combos with a TFO rod and one of their reels. Generally in the $250-350 range for the combo.


----------



## Wooly Hawg Tail (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a 7wt TFO BVK Ill sell you for $120 its in great shape. I sold the reel off of it and dont have a need for it now. 

Great rod.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

I started with a $30 walmart rod it will handle most fresh water fish n if I didn't like fly fishing It was $30 but I took to it n now I spend the money on rods but still use my little Walmart reel no need to spend money on a brand name rod when I cheap one will do the same till you really get in to it it's like a gun your not going to go get a $2000 AR the first time you go out to shoot u get the $100 22lr n move up from there just my 2 cents 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------

